# LUNAHUANA Y EL ZOO DE HUACHIPA



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

En primer lugar las primeras son del 28 de Julio en lunahuana.

Saliendo de Lima y su triste cielo gris




























Ya en la panamericana sur





































Cañete














































Y ya ahora si siguiendo por la carretera hasta llegar (tomando fotos hasta por gusto, es q el paisaje bien lo vale creo yo)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

... Jajajaja ... estamos esperando Zz.zZ !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jajajaj no sé xq le tome foto a estos dos...














































Ese día hubo un movimiento enorme de gente no sólo por 28 sino xq la percepción general es que la gente se está animando por fin a salir mas $$$.

Hay mas pero... PRIMERO llenen el tema con comentarios y elogios para que me incentiven a subir mas fotos 

Gracias, y buen comienzo de semana.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Lunahuaná se ve cada día mejor ... tiene buena instalación hotelera, pero le falta mucho para mejorar ... y tiene los recursos para ello

Después de 1 año del terremoto, la iglesia principal sigue rajada :bash:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Y ya ahora si siguiendo por la carretera hasta llegar *(tomando fotos hasta por gusto, *es q el paisaje bien lo vale creo yo)


No sé a qué forista me recuerda eso xD :lol:

Meeeeeeeeeeeeentera!!! Las fotos están chéeeres! Lunahuana no ha cambiado mucho desde la última vez que estuve por allá, y dime qué cosas hiciste? visitaste las bodegas? te subiste a los rápidos? =P


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonitos pueblos! Buenas fotos Claudia!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué gratos recuerdos me traen tus fotos, Clau...pareciera ayer...aquel recorrido que hice por Cañete y Lunahuaná en el año 2005.

Gracias por mostrarlas! Espero ver las fotos del zoo de Huachipa.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Simpaticas Fotos,, este valle tiene bastantes semejanzas al Valle de Majes de AQP, por las siguientes razones: Camarones, Piscos, Vinos, Rio caudaloso, Calor, mosquitos, Canotaje, Frutas,, Lugarde Campamento.. y muchas cosas mas.

Cuidado con esos viajes de campamento, en las que uno va soltero y vuelve casado.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué bonito paseo el que te diste, Claudita, y tomaste hartas y bonitas fotos, bien por ti...  Me agradó muchísimo, el lugar perfecto para ir a pasar un feriado. Esperamos entonces la siguiente entrega.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

muy bonitas tus fotos clau... a mi tbn me traen recuerdos de los paseos q hacia en la enseñanza basica, y por lo visto estos lugares se conservan muy bien a pesar de los acontecimientos ocurridos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo fui a Lunahuaná de chibolito, fui a pasear en caballo por el río, fui a la fábrica de Milkito y me regalaron mi yogurt jaja, creo que ya no existe no? que pena. También me gustó pasar por un puente colgante. En fin fue un viaje inolvidable y tus fotos me los hicieron revivir ^ ^


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ese yogurt me encantaaaaba xD! Yo jamás visité la fábrica, pero si he pasado por el puente colgante !


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Yo también fui a la fábrica de Milkito! jajajaja


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lunahuaná!!!! Qué recuerdos aquellos. (En el 2002 pasamos de largo por el pueblo y de frente a la chacra de nísperos del profesor. O sea... En cambio en el 2004, ya siendo universitario, fue mucho mejor)
Si bien estar en el lugar es ya de por sí emocionante (con tanto pisco, níspero, camarón, gente amable y un río bullicioso) estar en el pueblo y sus alrededores, como Incahuasi, por ejemplo, nunca se deja de tener una extraña sensación cuando por fin se deja Lima y el paisaje va cambiando, como avisando que el destino se encuentra cercano.

Espero las fotos de del zoológico de Huachipa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito Lunahuaná.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos!! chevere Lunahuaná!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos de Lunahunà, se nota el ambiente festivo, todavìa no la conozco en persona pero ya me voy dando una idea lo acogedora y linda que es. Salu2 *ClauDia*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Esteee .... vuelvo a hacer la misma pregunta que hice en el thread de "ekeko" sobre Lunahuana ...

¿¿¿¿Le tomaste foto a la casa embrujada???? :runaway:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Holaaaaa y gracias a todos por sus comentarios. No lamentablemente no pude hacer mucho ese día pero espero volver pronto y ahi si sacar mas fotos para el foro (ooh... jaja). Bueno después pondre las q quedan de lunahuana y del zoologico de Huachipa. ( no esperen mucho tampoco jajaja). Gracias nuevamente...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Me late que no veremos muchos animalitos xD :lol:


----------



## arhese20 (Jan 30, 2008)

lunahuana es lo max,a la prox hago canotaje,me qede con las ganas


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Me late que no veremos muchos animalitos xD :lol:


Te entiendo, te sientes un poco solo. et:

---------

Claudia, apúrate con las fotos del zoo de Huachipa, quiero una foto especial de los congresistas, saludos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Yaaa listo gracias a to2, siento pena x no haber pasado por to2 los sitios qué dicen es q en verdad no estuve mucho rato en Lunahuana( qué es precioso! ) Bueno la cuestión es qué aca estan algunas fotos qué tome de la carretera.

Y nos fuimos de Lunahuaná :lol:




























(una parte de mi brazo x ahi jaja )










Más cerca










Y tan cerca que salió este señor qué habrá pensado :nuts:














































siguiendo x la carretera 










Y mas de la carretera 










Y gastando más pilas en la carretera :happy:
































































Jajaja (bueno salió movida qué puedo hacer :lol










Espero no haberlos aburrido con tanta foto repetitiva pero es lo q hay y ya =D


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Estás preciosa tus fotos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Poligono said:


> Te entiendo, *te sientes un poco solo*. et:


Ni tanto, felizmente tú tbn posteas por acá :|

Falta el zoo =P


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Zoológico de Huachipa

 Imposible recorrer el parque todo el día porque llegue tarde  asi que solo pondre una parte. El día no acompaño fue el domingo pasado... el día mas frio y feo del mes verdad?










Las sillas voladoras! :happy:



















Bueno algunos nunca dejan de ser niños :lol:




























Monos! me encantaron estos monos tengo mas fotos :cheers:




























Después me dirigí hacia la zona de aves 





































No recuerdo el nombre de este animal 










Como el olor no era muy agradable por ahi me fui rapidísimo hacia la otra parte jajaja donde estan otra clase de monos 














































Al frente hay un patio de comidas










Ya subiendo estan las cebras, una pareja de cebras  (me afano)


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lindo el zoo, espero ver fotos de más animales:banana:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El Oso! este oso de... no quería posar para mi cámara jajaj  recién cuando la gente le empezo a tirar comida (cosa qué esta mal xq a vcs les tiran de todo hno se acerco y se puso a hacer sus gracias para conseguir mas comida y de paso q yo logre buenas tomas jaja.



















Close up! 










Tengo más fotos pero están en la compu de mi casa asi que tendran que esperar a que llegue ahorita toy en la U :S.


----------



## Malibú@.. (Jul 14, 2008)

¿cuantoTiempo es de Lima a Lunahuana..?
¿que hay para hacer en el lugar?¿que atractivos a visitar?
¿hay Zona de camping?
¿cuanto cuesta hospedarse en un Hotel?

espero me puedan responder  

Saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Jaja, me gustaron esa cebras, un toque rayadas xD


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Jajajaja qué chévere el zoológico!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> El Oso! este oso de... no quería posar para mi cámara jajaj  recién cuando la gente le empezo a tirar comida (cosa qué esta mal xq a vcs les tiran de todo hno se acerco y se puso a hacer sus gracias para conseguir mas comida y de paso q yo logre buenas tomas jaja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ese oso, tienes razón, no es muy fotogénico, me recuerda a Miguel cuando le avisan que le van a tomar una foto.

Y ojalá pongas fotos de los otorongos, no pueden escudarse en la inmunidad parlamentaria.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ jajajjaajaja, ese oso te echó el ojo, Clau, y tú le dijiste "¡Ampay!!!" tiene toda la expresión como que acababa de hacer algo muuuyyy malo, jajajaa... :lol:

Muy entretenido el recorrido y las fotos del zoo, los jueguitos y los animales...felicidades.

¡Saludos, Clau! :cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Faaaaaalta todavía jajajaj falta un animal muy apreciado en este foro :tongue3::angel:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmmmm.....¿un pollo, será????? :dunno: :| :nuts: :lol:



*ClauDia* said:


> Faaaaaalta todavía jajajaj falta un animal muy apreciado en este foro :tongue3::angel:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Jaja, me gustaron esa cebras, un toque rayadas xD


Jajajaja aún me acuerdo que en Madagascar la cebra tenía un problema existencial, no sabía si era blanca con rayas negras, o negra con rayas blancas xD :lol:



*ClauDia* said:


> Faaaaaalta todavía jajajaj falta un animal muy apreciado en este foro :tongue3::angel:


Jajajajaja te pasas.!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*El Oso te ha mirado con una miradahnoarece que no es figureti:lol:*


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *El Oso te ha mirado con una miradahnoarece que no es figureti:lol:*


¿Será por que es oso de anteojos y no distingue la cámara?


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Faaaaaalta todavía jajajaj falta un animal muy apreciado en este foro :tongue3::angel:


Ya sé, el ronsoco, es el roedor más grande que existe.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta mucho esta foto:










Y px el zoo esta bonito. Salu2 ClauDìa


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Jajaja (bueno salió movida qué puedo hacer :lol


Y a mi me gusta esta foto... ummm, bueno es floro pero había que postear para llegar a la tercera página y ver las fotos de los otorongos.

Meeeeeeeeeentira, si me gusta la foto, me matan los atardeceres.

¡Otorongos! ¡Otorongos! ¡Otorongos!


----------

